# Hp Officejet 9130 Scanner Lock



## syrius (Feb 4, 2008)

I have an hp9130 printer that is locked up, won't scan so I can't fax or do much other than print from it. I believe it may be a common problem and hope to fix it myself. Has anyone heard of a similar issue with the 9100 series? It says "scanner error" "scanner locked" i am suppose to unlock the scanner which there is button for but it is stuck in the unlocked poisition and I can't move it either way. Any insight would be extremely helpful! 

thank you very much!

Mike

ray:


----------



## epmrep (Feb 15, 2008)

Did you ever get a solution to your problem? I have the same issue right now and have no clue how to fix it.


----------



## syrius (Feb 4, 2008)

No I haven't yet.. I imagine it will call for a service visit at this point but this is only a back-up for us now, since originally when this happened they just sent us a replacement and for some reason never picked up the old one.. I would love to get this thing fixed but not worth spending the cost of having someone come out. Maybe someone will eventually come to our rescue! 

good luck and let me know if you learn anything about this problem


----------



## mhltz (Jun 26, 2008)

Does anyone have a fix for the officejet 9130 scanner lock problems. Please assist me. Thanks.


----------



## greenock (Jun 29, 2008)

Hi all,

I found this site by accident and thought I'd join to give you guys some info.

I have been given this printer FOC on it's way to the skip due to the same error message. I got some basic tools and went for it.

I may be wrong but ion my opinion there is some kind of a fault on the inside of the scanner between the lock mechanism and the head that actually scans. Perhaps when you lock it or even accidentally, it gets in the way of the head and stops it moving rendering it useless? 

As I say, I don't know this device and have never used it but this is what I did:

1) Remove the scanner lid / auto sheet feeder by undoing the two latches and the cabling at the back

2) With a small flat screw driver remove the 'L' shaped plastic above the memory card slots - this will come off to the left. You will unfortunately end up slightly scratching and denting the platic.

3) Remove the control panel face plate and unclip and remove the control panel too, this will come lose to the left. leave the cabling intact.

4) I think now you will be able to get through to all 4-6 torx screws in order to lift off the glass. (Whilst it's off it's worth giving both sides a clean)

5) You'll see the screw on your left towards the front which holds down the scanner pulley. Be careful not to lose the spring inside and undo the screw noting down how tought the screew is fixed in place. Further to the left, the tighter it is. Undo this screw to make the scanner 'head' free.

6) Carefully lift the scanner up about 45 degrees. Move the scanner 'head' towards the left about half way - away from the lock. Slide the lock FULLY to the 'unlock' position and ensure it's not jammed or impeding anything else.

7) Sit the scanner 'head' back down properly if it has come off the tubular track.

8) Re-assembly the screw holding the track ensuring it's as tought as before.

9) Re-assembly the rest of the panels and good luck!

I am not a HP service person or anything like that I simply wasn't scared to beak this as I did not pay for it. However, I am an engineer and am good with my hand so if you are not exactly good with your hands and find fiddly things impossible, don't bother.

Tools required: T15, T15 torx screw drivers. A very small flat screw driver (make sure they're all magnetic), some masking tape to tape screws removed to the parts you removed them from so you don't forget or lose them.

I have restarted the printer and the error message has gone. I have also been able to use the Copy mode without a problem so I can only assume that the scanner head is free to move and no longer problematic. However, this is hooked up to a Vista machine and I don't think there are any drivers for the scanner - which I why I was looking on the net anyway!

Well I hope someone may find that useful and if you found an easier way to resolve it I'd be glad to hear it ;-)

Good lick.

Greenock.


----------



## mhltz (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi there,

Thank you so much for sending me the guidelines on how to fix it. I am going to give it a try and then will update you of the outcome. Thanks again.

Murtaza


----------



## tmead (Jul 9, 2008)

This has worked for our 9120 too ! 
Couple of extra points-
* The L shape plastic piece can be removed from underneath/behind without marking. From underneath you can see where the clips are and hoe to release them.
* When you lift up the glass the right hand side will be clipped under the side panel. This required more brute force than I liked, but did come out OK.
* It's not necessary to unscrew the pulley, it's sprung loaded, so can be pushed to release the belt tension. The belt can then be lifted off. It's a fiddly job, but saves undoing the tight screw.
* The scanner head is supported with two white plastic arch bearings on the tube. One of these had come out on our scanner and was jammed right away in the corner almost out of sight. Check that you have two bearings and that the springy bit in the centre locates properly on re-assembly.
* We thought we had failed last night, as the scanner did not seem to be working. However, a power cycle this mornig has restored function ! Don't give up if everything seems correct mechanically and yet the unit still refuses to work - give it a while (powered up) and then power cycle.

Tim


----------



## dandrigo (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: Hp Officejet 9130 Scanner Lock -- a possible quicker fix*

Thanks so much for this information. My 9130 scanner is now functioning again. In the course of following the instructions listed above, I came upon a quicker and less invasive fix which worked at least for me.

-- Instead of removing the entire glass plate, just remove the narrow glass strip to the far left. To do this, open the scanner top revealing the glass, and remove the philips screw centered on the left edge. With a thin flat-head screwdriver or even a good set of fingernails, you can then pry out the thin U-shaped plastic piece holding the glass strip in place.

-- When you remove the glass strip, you now have (narrow but sufficient) access to the scanner pulley and belt. Pull the spring-loaded pulley back towards your right to get some slack on the belt, then remove the belt from the pulley.

-- This frees up the scanner head, which you can now slide manually (by pulling gently on one end of the belt and giving slack on the other) to a center position well away from the scanner lock. When I first tried, I didn't move the scanner head far enough -- to the middle or beyond seems sufficient.

-- Push the scan lock to the full lock and then the full unlock position, to make sure it is now free.

-- Using fingers, screwdriver, and/or pliers, re-seat the belt on the pulley, once again using the freedom to move the spring-loaded pulley a bit to the right.

-- Replace the glass strip, plastic cover, and screw.

-- Power on the scanner. The error message should now be gone, and the scanner head should slide back to its resting position on startup (unless something is caught underneath, which was apparently the case for some who had this problem but was not the case for me). If the first power cycle doesn't do the trick, another power cycle might be helpful.

This approach eliminates the need to remove the scanner lid, control panel, and scanner glass.

Good luck!


----------



## WeeFella (Jan 5, 2009)

Hi all,

I found your forum loking for this exact issue.

Following Dandrigo's quick fix method of just removing the side glass I fixed my 9120 in 5 minutes flat

Even sweeter as I had just been quoted £200 + tax by HP to fix (replace with a reconditioned one)

Cheers

Weefella ray:


----------



## ogaillard (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi all, 
thank you for the quick fix, it worked for me even more quickly. As I touched the little pulley and the belt, the scanner head just sprang back into position and when I restarted the printer, it worked fine.

Cheers


----------



## CowboyMM (Feb 1, 2011)

I followed the instructions by Dandrigo. Let me say that I am not usually mechanically inclined but I followed his instructions and in less than 10 minutes had my printer working again. I had spent all day on the phone with HP tech support and even almost ordered another printer. Wished I had done this first before removing and reinstalling my software. Now I have to go back in and set up my network options for the scanner. This information was great and anyone could do it if I did. Thanks for posting, you saved me a couple of hundred dollars for a new printer and all the time to hook it up.


----------

